# Ruperra Castle, Caerphilly, South Wales



## stesh (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's some information on the place:-

http://www.castlewales.com/ruperra.html

Here's some pic's


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice find, Stesh. Love that sillouette pic.


----------



## bonniemcprice (Feb 15, 2010)

wow - looks amazing and slightly unstable lol


----------



## havoc (Feb 15, 2010)

No interior shots??? Shame on you!

The cottages next to it are far better to explore


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats ace man. Reminds me of Ravensworth castle. That half demolished tower is class.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 17, 2010)

Bloody hell, we were very near there on Sunday.  Wish I'd known about it, would have had a look at this as well. 

Good pics mate, I love old derelict castles. Nice work,

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 17, 2010)

im liking that!!!!


----------



## cogito (Feb 17, 2010)

In all fairness, the owners have made it a lot harder to get near than another report from last summer seems to suggest.

Beautiful place though, the stableyards are well impressive too.


----------



## havoc (Feb 18, 2010)

cogito said:


> In all fairness, the owners have made it a lot harder to get near than another report from last summer seems to suggest.
> 
> Beautiful place though, the stableyards are well impressive too.



They havent, we stayed the night there late December and walked straight in


----------



## cogito (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess it depends on them leaving the gate open. Normally a gate wouldn't be a problem, but when it's got a 3ft nest of grease-paint covered barb wire on the top it's another story lol.


----------

